# our new oopa baby sling......incredibly beautiful



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i totally splurged and got an oopa baby sling sling. i bought the kiwi green and purple on on the linked page. this is sooooooo beautiful. just stunning. i wore it in in public this morning for the first time and was actually chased down by a lady wanting info about it. i felt so regal wearing it even though i had on yoga pants and a tee. i've already hinted to dh that i'd like the solid black for christmas and added the site to his bookmarked sites.









oh, and amy, the owner, will be adding several new fabrics soon. she sent me pics and they are just ravishing.

here's a pic taken by my 4 year old ds. he's a pretty good little photographer!


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

oh my god. I don't even know where to start about that site.. not to mention the slings. gush, gush, drool.... think i need to start saving my pennies for baby #2!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Wow, gorgeous.


----------



## CajunMama (Jun 24, 2003)

I think that every woman should have a silk sling. I know that mine makes me feel like a princess.









I have been drooling over those Oopa slings for months now. Thank goodness Christmas is around the corner.....


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

What's the shoulder like? Since I'm shoulder stupid, this is a major issue for me! Example: I'm a Maya Wrap failure, but my Tentoes sling is so easy. I need easy!


----------



## art4babies (Mar 6, 2004)

pics pics pics, please


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

It's a very simple fan shoulder. Easy peasy. I have gotten to play with three that my friend has. The only one I didn't love was a chambray, although it had my favorite silk print on the tail. The combo of the fabric in that shoulder style just wasn't very comfy. I think she was working on that, though, and this was a tester, so she may have found a remedy.

And I've said it before and can't resist saying it again, lol, re: the MW shoulder: Open the shoulder flap before threading and never close it. It doesn't matter which shoulder you wear it on, either.


----------



## mom2twinsplus1 (Jun 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tupelo Honey*
It's a very simple fan shoulder. Easy peasy. I have gotten to play with three that my friend has. The only one I didn't love was a chambray, although it had my favorite silk print on the tail.

OK, I am shoulder style obsessed as you know...shoulder style is pleated on the OopaBaby slings (like the style shown on sleepingbaby.net) not fanned (like on slingmemommy.com). I agree that it is an easy to use shoulder style though.

Oh, and I talked to Amy about that Chambray...and it turns out it is not chambray..it is something fancier than Chambray that she found and thought would be better but she is going to back to Chambray-LOL! It is a gorgeous sling but not comfy.

Alison
aka Kristy's friend with 3 Oopas <grin>


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

where

are

the

pictures

??????


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL! GORGEOUS!! I want one too *whine*


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

OHHHHHHH sooooooo PRETTY!!!!! I can't get Elle comfortable in a ring sling but when I get pg with #2 (not for a while hopefully







) I'm ordering one of those beautiful slings!!!!!!!!!!
Amy


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

OOh I love them. I just showed the site to DH and said, "look how pretty". He wandered off muttering that I was crazy. I guess the price tag scared him a bit, LOL.


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

I







the orange one... but I am not itching to buy it... yet.









I'm still using/lovin' my OTSBH/leopard print.

Just got a new Denim Maya Wrap. Thinking about getting a another Blue MW, but still debating that. My beautiful silk green Zolo is currently having the old, heavy rings replaced.

I'm on the Kozy list







: and have a WRAP, but have had no time to learn the back carry yet.


----------



## mommy2three (Apr 6, 2003)

Oh my goodness, that is absolutely beautiful!!!! I want one!!!!!!


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

pic just added. it is sooooooo beautiful irl.


----------



## mommy2three (Apr 6, 2003)

I know I've already posted this but I just looked at your added pic which is so cute!!! What a cute baby you have there and again, that sling is gorgeous!!!!!! It has to be the prettiest sling I've ever seen!!!

I've been drooling over the pink silk brocade sling from Zolo for a while.... how do you like the silk? How would you wash it? What does it feel like??? Oh why oh why can't I justify spending $150 on one when I have 7 slings!!!! LOL


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

It is very very pretty, but i'm with aley i can't spend $150 of a sling when i can get so much other suff for that my $$...


----------



## sagepixie (Nov 1, 2004)

With my oldest I would never spend $$ like that. With my newest I have the petunia picklebottom bag and all the prettiest yet functional mama stuff I can find. I work DARN hard and I deserve it!! but I wouldn't spend that much $$ on much else. Well.... maybe yarn









Love and Laughter,
Amy


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

mommy2three, i was kinda worried that the fabric would slip in the ring, kwim?, but it doesn't. the raw silk seems to be just grippy enough. the laundering instructions indicate to wash on cold and add some salt so the colors don't run. i haven't washed yet but i feel pretty confident that it will wash up well. i have been using it quite a bit and there is a good amount of baby drool on it so i'll have to wash very soon.

yeah, that is a lot of $ for a sling. i probably would not have bought it but dh and i both forgot our 6th wedding anniversary (how horrible is that!?!?!). with a newborn in the house, it's *somewhat* forgivable. anyway, we just decided to pick out our own gift and get it for ourself. i picked out this sling and just adore it!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Regarding the money aspect . . .this topic seems to come up fairly often when we talk about slings/carriers/diapers/whatever. It's SUCH a hard topic because it's so darn personal! I know some people who'd spend $100 easily on a sling, but would never dream of owning a car because they cars as too expensive. Some people honestly don't have "disposable income" for whatever reason, so it's hard to imagine spending extra money on anything . . .who knows!

For me, the biggest factor is if (a) I will truly use the item and (b) if I have the money! I figure that if something costs $20 and I don't use it, it's actually a bigger waste than if something cost $100 and I DO use it.


----------



## mommy2three (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm the same way on the money issue- I just can't "justify" it right now because I have 7 slings... but I would definitly get one if I could - I've been looking at the Zolo slings for months and thought about splurging as a special "baby gift" (but I did splurge on a lot of cloth dipes while I was pregnant so that's out...). For a special baby gift to myself I just got myself and Sam matching Moss Feet shoes - mine have the kanji symbol for mama and his has the symbol for child







It's nice to be able to do something special for yourself once and a while!!! And a sling lasts forever... I just wish I could "justify" it







lol


----------

